# الرجاء أي حد فيكم عنده خلفية بسيطة جداً في هندسة السلامة يدخل



## Destination 1 (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخواني أنا أخوكم الصغير طالب تخرجت ولله الحمد من الثانوية العامة ولله الحمد تم قبولي في أحد الشركات الكبرى بالسعودية وسيتم إبتعاث إلى الولايات المتحدة قريباً إن شاء الله 
سؤالي عندما رئيت بعض تخصصاتهم رئيت قسم بمسمى " هندسة السلامة" !!
أريد أن أعرف أي شىء عن هذا التخصص النادر ماذا يحتوي هذا العلم؟؟ على يعتمد مثلاً على الذكاء الرياضي مثل الهندسة المعمارية مثلاً
أرجوكم أريد أن أعرف كل شىء عنه
وسلامتكم​


----------



## Jihad_saffarini (26 يونيو 2006)

*هندسة السلامة و الصحة المهنيه*

اخي الكريم يسعدني ان اقوم بالرد عن استفسارك و خصوصا انني اعمل في مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية ، ان تخصص هندسة السلامة هو من التخصصات الشيقه جدا و التي يفتقر اليها وطننا العربي بشكل كبير و هو تخصص جديد نسبيا على عالمنا العربي 
ان مجال هذا التخصص هو في دراسة الأوضاع الصحية المتوفره في المصانع مثلا و دراسة هذه الظروف و تعديلها لتلبي شروط السلامة مثل نسبة الضجيج في المصانع و التي لا يجب ان تتعدى نسبة محددة و في حال كانت النسبة اكثر من الحد الأعلى لها فهنا يجب تقييد العاملين بأستخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية و هذا مثل واحد على الآلاف الأمثلة التي تخص السلامة و التي منها السلامة في استخدام المعدات، السلامة في مناولة المواد، السلامة في التخزين،.... الخ.

و هذا التخصص يا اخي الكريم ليحتاج الى شيء واحد و اساسي و هو ان يكون المتخصص في هذا المجال يملك المنطق الذي ؤحدد من خلاله هل هذا العمل الذي يتم يلبي متطلبات السلامة ام لا و اذا كان لا فما هي الأحتياطات الواجب توفيرها ؟؟ و هذا كل ما هو في الموضوع و انا اشجعك جدا على المضي في هذا التخصص و انا مستعد لأي استفسارات او مساعدات في هذا المجال :14: 
و السلام


----------



## Destination 1 (27 يونيو 2006)

شكراً عزيزي لردك 
الحمد لله وجدت شخص يرد علي
ممكن ماسنجرك أخي الكريم؟
ولكني متخوف جداً لدراسته خاصتاً لأني سوف أدرس في جامعات أمريكية وأخاف إنها تكون دراستها صعبة ولا أستطيع لا سمح الله في إكمالها !!


----------



## Jihad_saffarini (27 يونيو 2006)

اخي سليمان 
اولا على الرحب و السعه و انا جاهز في اي وقت 
اما بالنسبة لتخوفك من الدراسة في امريكا فإننا انصحك اذا كلن معاك وقت قبل السفر ان تلتحق بمعهد لدراسات لتقوية لغتك الأنجليزية و هذا سوف يساعدك كثيرا في دراستك لأن اول ما يواجه الطلاب العرب عند السفر للخارج للدراسة هو اللغه اما بالنسبة لصعوة المواد فإنها لن تكون بذالك الصعوبة و خصوصا ان اغلب المواد التي تدرس في جامعاتنا العربية بخصوص هذا المجال هي كتب مترجمه من الكتب الأجنبية التي تدرس هناك 

اما بالنسبة للماسنجير فهو 
Jihad_saff***********
و لكن المشكلة انني لا اشغل الماسنجر اثناء وقت العمل لذالك من الصعب ان تراني علية في الفتره الحالية الا مساءً
و السلام


----------



## Jihad_saffarini (27 يونيو 2006)

ال****** 
Jihad_saff
على الليهوووو:55:


----------



## Destination 1 (27 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي جهاد
لكن سوف أدرس سنة كاملة لغة إنجليزية في أمريكا ثم أبدأ في دراسة التخصص المطلوب 
عموماً مشكور جداً جهاد وتم حفظ إيميلك


----------



## Waleed Engr (29 يونيو 2006)

*هلا والله بـ سليمان .........*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
هلا أخوي سليمان وتحية طيبة لك ....

اذا تبي تعرف أكثر عن القسم (هندسة السلامة) وتقول أنك بالسعودية ...

أجل ما عليك يالذيب ألا أنك تنقز وتشتري كتاب ( السلامة المهنية ) من أحد مكاتب التصوير 

قلة الكتاب هو أحد كتب تخصص الميكانيكا الكلية التقنية . ولو تكون بالمنطقة (القصيم) اللي أنا فيها أنا راح أن شاء الله أوصلة لك لأني خلاص عديت هذة المادة الحمد لله....

تحياتي لك أخوك في الله وليد .............................


----------



## Destination 1 (30 يونيو 2006)

تسلم أخوي وليد بس أنا المشكلة بالرياض !!!!
بس ماقلت لي فيه تخصص هندسة سلامة في الكلية التقنية ؟؟!!!!!! ولا مادة أخذتوها على الطاير؟؟


----------



## Waleed Engr (2 يوليو 2006)

*آسف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا والله بك يا سليمان ..........

آسف على تأخر الرد لأني كنت شوي مشغول هاليومين
الصراحة تمنيت أنك بالقصيم علشان ياصلك الكتاب لكن قهر ...
لكن أنا أوصيك يالسلمي أنك تروح وتشترية لأنة فعلاً كتاب حلو وسهل وشيق ---ياليت كل كتب مقرراتنا زية---:4: 

( السلامة المهنية ) هذا الكتاب هو تبع تخصصك المميز الحقيقة أن كل قسمك حلووووووو وسهل جداً ومافية أي تعقيد أو أشياء تخليك :81: وأخرتها  (مسائل ، دوائر انشائية ، ......) 

كل القسم يتكلم عن السلامة .. مثلاُ : 

- كيف تضع السلم بالشكل الصحيح على الجدار ؟
- عدد الأشياء التي يجب لبسها على الشخص الفني ؟
- عدد أنواع المواد الموصلة للكهرباء . والتي يجب الحذر منها ؟

يعني كذا ... الصراحة حلووو القسم :20: 

أما بالنسبة للكلية الصراحة بكل أسف القسم هذا لايوجد لديها (أعني كلية بريدة أما الرياض ما أدري) ولكن مواد تخصصك تدرس عندنا..

( التقنية الميكانيكية) [GLINT]تبريد وتكييف[/GLINT] ، أنتاج ، مركبات ، معدات و آلات ثقيلة .....
( التقنية الكهربائية) كهرباء ، قوى كهربائية ، ............

الصراحة هذي أقسام حلوة والدراسة فيها شيء ممتع وسهل لأنها كلها فك وربط وفيها وظايف (أن شاء الله)

-- ودي لو تروح لكلية الرياض عندكم وتاخذ كتيب الأقسام وتطلع عليه قد يجوز لك شيء فيها --

المهم أنا طولت :32: عليك بكثر الهرج ( ماعليش تراي ثرثار ) 
لكن ودي تمرنا بقسم التبريد والتكييف بالمنتدى ( تجد ما يفيدك:15: ) مرنا تكفى!!!!!!!

آخر شيء بقى نقوله ( ( أدع لنا يا باشا ) )

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوك/ وليد


----------



## Destination 1 (2 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزاك خير طمنتي أخوي وليد والله يوفقك يارب 
عموماً مانحتاج الكتاب فقط كنت أبغى أستفسر عن التخصص يعني عن إيش يتكلم زي كذا يعني


----------



## احمد التهامي (3 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز

يُمكن إنزال هذا الكتاب من على الموقع الآتي

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## thamer alghamdi (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا ان شاء الله بادرس هذا التخصص
أنا طبعا الحين في بريطانيا ادرس انجليزي
وبعد ما اخلص ابي ادرس تخصص هندسة السلامه
اللي عنده خلفيه عن جامعه ممتازه في تدريس هذا التخصص
ياليت ياليت يرد علي 
لأني ملره متورط وماني عارف اش اسوي
دورة كثير بس ما لقيت ما ادري هذا التخصص ليه كذا نادر
ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## عاصم ابو عمر (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
والله لا اجد كلام اقوله لك الا ان ادعوا لك (نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يوفقق فى هذا العمل ويجعلك من المتفوقين ولكن اخى الكريم أذكرك واذكر نفسى لا تنسا ذكر الله عزوجل ولا تدع عملك يلهيك عن ذكر الله احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجيده تجاهك اذا سألت فسأل الله واذا استعنت فستعن بالله واعلم اخى سليمان انت تمثل مظهر المسلمين فى اميركا فحرص كل الحرص على ارضاء ربك واعلم انا الله سميع عليم.
انا اسف طولت عليك واعذرنى لانى لم استطيع ان افيدك بشئ فى مجالك ولكن اساتذنا الكرام ربى يحفظهم ردوا عليك ارجوا ان تكون استفد منهم.
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا الله انت استغفرك ونتوب اليك.


----------



## عمر الخوالدة (6 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز
انا مهندس سلامة تخرجت من الجامعات اليوغسلافية /تخصص هندسة سلامة
ان المواد التي تدرس في هذه الكلية مختلفة اذكر لك منها
1- الحماية من الحرائق
2- الحماية من الانفجارات
3- المخاطر الميكانيكية والحماية منها
4- المخاطر الفيزبائية والحماية منها
5- السموم
6- المخاطر الكيماوية وطرق الحماية منها
7- المخاطر الكهربائية وطرق الوقاية منها
8- الطب النفسي
9-معدات الوقاية الشخصية
10- المخاطر الانشائية
11- النقل ومخاطره
12- التلاؤم
13- جميع مواد الهندسة الاخرى( رياضيات،فيزياء ،كيمياء،................)
14- مواد اخرى لها علاقة بالعامل وبيئة العمل


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم*



عمر الخوالدة قال:


> اخي العزيز
> انا مهندس سلامة تخرجت من الجامعات اليوغسلافية /تخصص هندسة سلامة
> ان المواد التي تدرس في هذه الكلية مختلفة اذكر لك منها
> 1- الحماية من الحرائق
> ...


ممكن 
ياخ عمر اتواصل معك
تخصصك والمواد التي درستها جميله جدا وهذا ما ابحث عنه وهذا ايميلي 
على الجيميل eng.almassoud


----------

